# Lucky Bread (O R Tambo Airport - Johannesburg)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Straight off the plane and into a decent coffee.

Roasted by TriBeCa who supply Woolworths and their own chain.

Great service.

Donuts are killer too.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks great Glenn! Certainly far better than the coffee at Heathrow! Now you just need some good steak. Best steak I ever had was in Cape Town. Sure it must be just as good in Jo burg.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Looks great Glenn! Certainly far better than the coffee at Heathrow! Now you just need some good steak. Best steak I ever had was in Cape Town. Sure it must be just as good in Jo burg.


Best steak (and Biltong) in Jo burg (IMHO) would be from Butchers. If you go for some tong make sure you get it "wet"


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Steak - I've been to The Butcher Shop in Joburg, but really like The Meat Company at either Monte Casino (high novelty value also) or Melrose Arch.

You can't be a vegetarian in South Africa!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Back now and had some stellar food and drink in South Africa.

Gemsbok, Springbok and Ostrich game trio with an Ernie Els Cabernet Sauvignon was a dream pairing.


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

Sounds fantastic. I was lucky enough to have a couple of fantastic coffees from Truth Coffee, a cool steampunky shop and roaster, in Cape Town last year. Definitely miss the real biltong!!


----------

